

Forecasting: principles and practice (free ebook) - octopus
http://otexts.com/fpp/

======
octopus
From the book's Preface:

 _The entire book is avail­able online and free-of-charge. Of course, we won’t
make much money doing this, but text­books never make much money any­way — the
pub­lish­ers make all the money. We’d rather cre­ate some­thing that is widely
used and use­ful, than have large pub­lish­ers profit from our efforts._

------
crusso
What an interesting subject. Does anyone else have a bookmarks folder full of
interesting subjects that they intend to go through at SOME date?

Is anyone else like me and the growth of that list seems to completely outpace
your ability to work through it? :)

~~~
biofox
Yes! I'm waiting for a free day when I have the time and motivation... I have
been waiting for some time, and the list keeps growing, to the point where it
is now daunting.

A terrifying amount of fun awaits.

Perhaps we need a HN book club?

~~~
larrydag
<http://hackershelf.com/browse/>

<http://www.hn-books.com/>

------
showerst
This looks really interesting. Is there a link on the site anywhere to
download it as a PDF or Mobi? I'd love to drop it on my kindle but I don't see
a link.

~~~
mynegation
They indicate that print book will eventually be available, so providing the
book in PDF, mobi or ePub may be a breach of contract with the publisher.
Publisher may still be OK that general public cannot easily put on an eReader
or paper stack.

